# Sloth



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

That would have to be the easiest pet in the world to keep. 

Just wondered if there were any keepers? They look cuddly apart from the claws. 

Shame I'm allergic.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

DavieB said:


> That would have to be the easiest pet in the world to keep.
> 
> Just wondered if there were any keepers? They look cuddly apart from the claws.
> 
> Shame I'm allergic.


how on earth would you know you are allergic to sloths lol


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Now that would be a pet that would fit in around my sleeping habbits:2thumb:


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> how on earth would you know you are allergic to sloths lol


I'm including them in "everything furry"


rum&coke said:


> Now that would be a pet that would fit in around my sleeping habbits:2thumb:


Thats my thoughts on the matter. At least when your out your not going to miss much.

However it might be like toy story and when no one is looking and cameras are all off they are wild. In taz devil sort of way (the cartoon not the vicious rat thing)


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Lovely creatures that should be left in thier natural habitat......imo!:2thumb:

Dave.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

sam gamgee said:


> Lovely creatures that should be left in thier natural habitat......imo!:2thumb:
> 
> Dave.


They don't look like they would notice getting taken away lol. 

Could be said about a lot of the pets that are kept on here right enough.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

They can actually do quite a bit of damage with their claws.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

But they can also wear sunglasses










And give kisses


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

When i watch nature shows with sloths on and they are deffending themselves against the presenter I can't help but laugh as most of the time they are hanging upside down and every time they take a swipe at them they bark.:lol2:


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

I held a young sloth at a wildlife rescue centre in Peru, and it peed and pooped right down me! 

It was the most amazing creature though, pure muscle and its movement was almost mechanical. Its fur was almost feather-like in texture. 

Here's a couple of pics of me, laughing as I got peed on:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Amazonia said:


> I held a young sloth at a wildlife rescue centre in Peru, and it peed and pooped right down me!
> 
> It was the most amazing creature though, pure muscle and its movement was almost mechanical. Its fur was almost feather-like in texture.
> 
> ...


 
Awww he looks cute :flrt:


----------

